# φορτηγός



## oh_kristine

Γεια σε όλους!

Νάτη πάλι εγώ 

My textbook mentions the adjective φορτηγός meaning 'cargo' (adjective), as in "πλοίαρχος με φορτηγά καράβια" or "το φορτηγό πλοίο"; so far so good, but as I was googling this word (I could not find it in any online dictionary) I came across "η φορτηγός ναυτιλία". Why is it not φορτηγή ?? 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ
xoxo


----------



## peri+kleos

It's η φορτηγός ναυτιλία and not η φορτηγή ναυτιλία because not all feminine nouns and adjectives have the same ending.
Ι found a sentence while googling (I love that word!) which I think will help you understand why is "η φορτηγός ναυτιλία" the correct form: 
Adjectives agree with the noun in terms of its abstract gender, not in terms of the shapes of the actual endings, since these depend on the individual declension class of both the noun and the adjective. This means that the concrete endings occurring in any pair of noun and adjective may be quite different from each other, depending on the classes involved (e.g. η καλή μέθοδος ,τα νέα λάθη etc).


----------



## Kevman

Τώρα κι εμένα με βάζεις σε περιέργεια. 

Are we sure that *φορτηγός* is an adjective here?  The only adjectives I can think of with the same ending for both masculine and feminine are ones that end in -ης.

* Η φορτηγός ναυτιλία* sounds to me like an apposition of two nouns, kind of like _το κράτος-μέλος_ or _ο άντρας μοντέλο_.


----------



## Vagabond

Nope, it's an adjective alright (noun is neutral - το φορτηγό). The endling -ος for feminine words is not all that unusual; a bit oldish perhaps, but still very much in use.

Apparently I can't paste what my ancient Greek dictionary says here (it comes out as gibberish), but for the adjective φορτηγός it gives two endings: φορτηγός, -όν -- the latter being of course the neutral. It's just one of those adjectives that have the same masculine and feminine forms.


----------



## patraole

Hi
I'm pretty sure it's adjective 
It's like _*h xorhgos etaireia*_


----------



## ireney

Vagabond and patraole are right. You can check here for some little information


----------



## Kevman

Ευχαριστώ!  Κάτι καινούριο μαθαίνω κάθε μέρα. 

 (Και ντροπή: I think I _have_ heard of the -ος/-ο version of _βόρειος_ before. )


----------



## oh_kristine

Oooohh, the issue is clear now!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ σε όλους


----------

